# Medical doctor from Serbia



## Lea5

Hi, all! I am new and I am glad I have found this site. It can offer very much.

I am medical doctor from Serbia. Planning to move to live in Portugal. And I need to find a job there .

So, any help about where to start collecting information about recognition of my diploma?

I have visited site of Ordem dos medicos (Medical Association in Portugal), but everything is in portugese, and i can`t understand what i need of papers and everything about recognition, when, where, what.

I would appreciate very much if someone could help me.

Many thanks !


----------



## paramonte

Recognition of your diploma will require also that you speak/read/write Portuguese, something essential in this job. That should explain why the site of the ordem dos Médicis is in Portuguese.

However, according to my experience persons from western europe learn the language VERY quickly, actually amaisingly fast. 

There is a cronicall lack of doctors MD in Portugal naimely out of the big cities. 


Sorry I cant be of any further help


----------



## Lea5

Thank you for your reply.
I have started learning portugese and I like language very much. I will search on the site Ordem dos medicus little better, I was looking for english translation of the site so I could understand what I need for Recognition immidiately.

I did yesterday a lot concerning finding sites which can help me, but still searching for concrete information.

Thanks!


----------



## slobodanmanic

Lea5 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> I have started learning portugese and I like language very much. I will search on the site Ordem dos medicus little better, I was looking for english translation of the site so I could understand what I need for Recognition immidiately.
> 
> I did yesterday a lot concerning finding sites which can help me, but still searching for concrete information.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Lea5,

I hope you moved to Portugal and are enjoying your life there. Could you share what the situation is like regarding moving from Serbia to Portugal and how difficult it is to get residency? I'm trying to do the same thing, so any tip would be highly appreciated.


----------



## siobhanwf

It is possible to come to Portugal as a doctor.
I know that my own general practioner is from the Ukraine. 
He spent a couple of years here to get qualified in the portuguese system. 
To perfect his portuguese he also spent two years working in Angola.


----------



## kojovana

Lea5 said:


> Hi, all! I am new and I am glad I have found this site. It can offer very much.
> 
> I am medical doctor from Serbia. Planning to move to live in Portugal. And I need to find a job there .
> 
> So, any help about where to start collecting information about recognition of my diploma?
> 
> I have visited site of Ordem dos medicos (Medical Association in Portugal), but everything is in portugese, and i can`t understand what i need of papers and everything about recognition, when, where, what.
> 
> I would appreciate very much if someone could help me.
> 
> Many thanks !


Hello,

I am also Medical doctor from Serbia, currently working as a post doc at Medical University in Germany.But i would like to take clinical practice In Portugal.Please if you have some info to share.How to aplly, etc.

Thanks in advence,
Jovana


----------



## siobhanwf

You might find both of these websites useful for information 

https://www.ordemdosmedicos.pt/ this is the site for the PORTUGUESE Medical Association (= BMA in the UK)

Portugal - European Medical Association this is the site for the EUROPEAN Medical association


----------



## canoeman

If your having problems with sites in Portuguese use Google Chrome and enable the translation option, you can either select to translate a site or select automatic, most other portals have the facility it's just easier with Chrome 
Siobhán recently posted the link to a topic on nursing, the EU links for recognition of qualifications is equally valid for Doctors.


----------



## kojovana

canoeman said:


> If your having problems with sites in Portuguese use Google Chrome and enable the translation option, you can either select to translate a site or select automatic, most other portals have the facility it's just easier with Chrome
> Siobhán recently posted the link to a topic on nursing, the EU links for recognition of qualifications is equally valid for Doctors.


Thanks !!!


----------



## siobhanwf

Once you have downloaded the GOOGLE CHROME search engine go to 

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aapbdbdomjkkjkaonfhkkikfgjllcleb


to install the google translate icon 

when you go to a site in another language just choose your language of choice (the one you want to translate to) and off you go :clap2: :clap2:


----------

